# 4gewinnt



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr kennt vier gewinnt,das spielen wir jetzt hier.Abwechselnd wird kreuz und kreis gepostet,bis eins gewinnt o.0 Dann wird ein neues angefangen.
(Physik wird natürlich angewendet,die Dinger fallen also so weit nach unten wie es geht)
Ich fange mit x an.
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 
Next: o

(einfach kopieren)


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

->next x


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|

->next o


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

->x


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|

->next o


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->x


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->o


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->x


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->o


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->x


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->o


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

Woopie...

und von vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

Hunter, das war aber schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

-->o


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-->x


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|x|


->x


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hunter, das war aber schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


srry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
->o


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
->x


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->o


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->x


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|x|


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->o

(hab 2 stunden lang 4 gewinnt auf ipod gezockt, 50 gewonnen 4 verloren ich weiß was ich tue!^^)


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|o|_|x|
> |x|_|o|x|x|o|x|


hättest ein o machen müssen


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

Zu Blöd zum 4 Gewinnt spielen der Max...^^
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry i´m a noob


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Was ist jetzt dran?? -.-


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt dran?? -.-



ich mach jetzt einfach mal n x rein

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->x


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->o


----------



## Farak76 (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->x


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->o


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->x


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->o


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|
win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|


----------



## Farak76 (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|


->x


----------



## Mondryx (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
-> o


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
-> x


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
-> o


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|

->x


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
->o


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
->x


----------



## Mondryx (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|


->x


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|

-->o


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|

-->x


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|

-->o


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|

-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
--> o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|

->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

dein zug war iwie sinnlos
|_|_|x|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|o|
pwnd
neues feld, beginnend mit o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
Next: x
ja hab da nen punkt hingestzt, du hast früher geantwortet deswegen war ja mein teil quatsch^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> .


?
edit:
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
--> o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
--> x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
-->o


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

next:x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

damn meine taktik zunichte gemacht
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

next
ey fu^^ lol hab das gleiche gedacht


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

next:x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
-->x


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas, Ja ich hab mich verguckt^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
->x

lol...zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|*


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
->o

edit: ich war zuerst das hast du editiert^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|
->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|
-->x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|
geh sterben verdammtes o!
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|*o*|_|_|
|_|_|o|*o*|o|x|_|
|_|_|*o*|x|x|x|_|
|_|*o*|x|o|o|x|_|


Danke das du wenigstens zu ende gespielt hast^^ neues Feld beginnend mit x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|x|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
--> o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
--> x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
-->o
hätte ich die xer kette weitergeführt hätte x verloren^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|*o*|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|*o*|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|*o*|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|*o*|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
neues feld beginnend mit x mal wieder


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

fuuuuuck^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
-->x


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
afk


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
next: x


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|

next: o


----------



## Myanda (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|

next: x


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|

next: o


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|

next: x


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Alion (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|o|_|

next: o


----------



## Aratosao (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|o|_|

->x


----------



## Naarg (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|o|_|
______ ^komm schon o da rein!
->o


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|o|_|

->x


----------



## Skatero (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|o|_|

->o


----------



## Alion (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|o|_|

>> x


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|o|_|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|_|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|o|_|

next -> x

Kreis hat schon gewonnen, da er jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten hat zu gewinnen und x nur 1 verhindern kann und selbst kein 4er Reihe hinbekommt.


----------



## Naarg (2. Februar 2009)

Neue Runde

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

->x


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

>x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

>o


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|

->x


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
-->o


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

->x


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
-->o


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

->x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

->o


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

->x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|  |x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

->o


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

->x


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

->o


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

->x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

->x


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

*|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
*
->o


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

->o


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Also langsam gibts ein Durcheinander wenn alle auf einmal posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

*NEUSTART!!!*

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Wieso war doch alles bestens meine Doppelter post manchmal war das gleiche wie oben dann...


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Aber bei deinem letzten fehlt die Hälfte. Da bist du etwas weit zurück.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wieso war doch alles bestens meine Doppelter post manchmal war das gleiche wie oben dann...



Wer sieht den unterschied?:


Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
> |_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
> |_|o|o|x|x|o|x|
> ...






Tabuno schrieb:


> |_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
> |_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
> |_|o|o|x|x|o|o|
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 
next : x
jaja is ja gut einfach weitermachen^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_| 

next -> o


----------



## Lenkradrogue (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|


----------



## Ichselbstenst (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|

>x


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|

->o


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
-> x


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|

->x


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

o GEWINNT


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

und wo soll o gewinnen?
sehe nur 3er ..

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

o ist dran^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
> |_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
> |_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
> ...


Bitte Augen aufmachen.

Und mit deinem x hättest du auch fertig machen können. Nicht so dein Spiel was Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

achso xD
me kuk nid so ^^

wayne neustart

NEUSTART!!!

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_| 

-> x


----------



## Alion (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|


o ist drann


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

->x


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

->o


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

->x


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o
ihr könnt mich 4gewinnt progamer nennen


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x

und trotzdem wirst du verlieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

ok, dann hald doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x gewinnt


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

Ach und den Todeszug darf ich wieder nicht machen oder wie?^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

wenn du unbedingt willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|x|

dann muss er sich aber beeilen^^

ich bin lieb und wart auch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->X


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|*x*|
|_|_|o|x|x|*x*|o|
|_|_|x|o|*x*|o|x|
|_|x|o|*x*|o|o|x|
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neues feld beginnend mit o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_| 

-> x


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_| 

->x


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

LOL

ihr wollt mich verarschen oder? so schlecht kann man nicht sein

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|

->x

o GEWINNT


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|


->o


Das letzte mal, als ich so verloren hab, war ich (lass mich überlegen) 6?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|o|o|


----------



## Mightymagic (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Mightymagic (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|X|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Ichselbstenst (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Ichselbstenst (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|x|_|

->o


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|

->x


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|

->o


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
->x


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
->o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|_|*x*|*x*|*x*|*x*|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

X gewinnt oder?


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|o|

xxxxxx <-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx next^^


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|_|_|_|o|

-> o


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|_|_|o|o|

-> x

;P


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|_|_|o|o|


-->o


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|_|o|o|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o
Come on Baby, zergen wir das aus!


----------



## Qonix (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|_|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Ichselbstenst (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

->o


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-->x


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|x|
|x|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-> o

X gewinnt


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|x|
|x|x|o|o|_|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## Ichselbstenst (4. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|*x*|x|
|x|x|o|o|*x*|x|x|
|o|o|o|*x*|o|o|x|
|x|x|*x*|o|x|o|o|


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|_|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|_|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|_|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|_|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Ichselbstenst (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|_|x|_|_|


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|_|x|_|_|


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
> |o|o|o|_|_|_|_|
> |o|o|x|_|x|_|_|


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|_|x|x|_|
next: o 

=)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|_|x|x|o|

ders mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|*x*|*x*|*x*|*x*|o|


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

tu x richtig hin .-.-


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

ja ich war verwirrt irgendwas hast du editiert
aber trotzdem you lose


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

Auf ein Neues...
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_| 
next: x


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_| 

-->o


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|

-->x


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|

->o


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|

->x


----------



## Naarg (6. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|*x*|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|*x*|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|*x*|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|*x*|_|_|

WIN! WIN! WIN!


----------



## Tabuno (7. Februar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|o|x|_|_|_|_|
> |_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
> ...


Fail... bitte nicht einfach sinnlos posten. Man könnte auch mal überlegen... oO
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|


----------



## Vartez (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_| 

-> x


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_| 

-> o


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

->x


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

->o


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

->x


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

->x


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Smeal (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
> |_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
> |x|o|o|o|x|_|_|
> ...


Wer 4 geinnt nicht kennt, bitte auch nicht spielen.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

WIN
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|*o|o|o*|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

Oh, gar nicht gesehen und mein Plan den ich verfolgt habe seh ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Hmm, naja dann mal wieder von vorne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Erle (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Nalecus (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> x

Tut mir leid für dich aber ich werde gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirntoot (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

hehe =)

nex --> o


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> o

@Hirntoot: uncool

@Qonix:aber nur weil ich nicht von Anfang an gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> x


Vieleicht, vieleicht aber auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> o

Na ob das noch was wird..


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> x

klar, o gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|x|_|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> o

Nö ;P


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|x|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> x

na das will ich sehen wie du es verhinderst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|x|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> o

*nachzähl* ...Mist o.o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|x|o|o|x|o|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

Dann beende ich mal das trauerspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

|_|x|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|

---> o

und fertig


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

---> x

/e: Quonix, aus ! *g*


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

Na der Todesstoss muss schon noch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|*o*|x|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|*o*|x|o|x|x|x|
|o|o|*o*|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|*o*|o|o|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|o|





|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o

Edit:Qonix war schneller


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Mondryx (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> x

lol, ihr Pfeiffen

x hätte gewinnen können


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

Saboteur.^^
Dann schlag ich mich halt auf die andere Seite und hebel meine Vorlage selbst aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> x

Tante Edith sagt: Dalmi ist heute zu langsam, doch ob Qonix oder Dalmi... der Zug bleibt der gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> x


gewonnen yay


----------



## Tabuno (10. Februar 2009)

fühlst dich jetzt toll das du den endzug gemacht hast? oh lol


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

ja ich bin jetzt sehr stolz auf  mich


----------



## Tabuno (10. Februar 2009)

kann ich verstehen du hast sehr viel für den win getan und außerdem hab ich keinen fehler gemacht :< naja bin ja 4gewinnt progamer, ich mach keine fehler :x
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
next: o


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

next: x


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Dalmus (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

Äh.. hä?
Das kann aber nicht ganz stimmen Hirntoot ^^

/e: Naja ich lass dein Steinchen mal der Schwerkraft zum Opfer fallen:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


@Xelyna Ohhh hast recht sryy xD , und guck schon hast gewonnen-.-


----------



## Dalmus (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|*x*|_|_|
|_|_|x|*x*|o|_|_|
|_|_|*x*|o|o|_|_|
|_|*x|*o|x|o|_|_|


--> o

Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|

=)


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|



--> o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|

@Xelyna : -.-

--> x


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|


--> o


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|_|x|o|o|_|


--> x


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|_|x|o|o|x|

->o


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Dalmus (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|_|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o

x wird verlieren


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x


Qonix schrieb:


> x wird verlieren


Nur wenn keiner einen Fehler macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|_|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|_|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|_|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

Gravity strikes back


|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

--> o

Ne ziemlich eindeutige Geschichte jetzt


----------



## Reillyx (12. Februar 2009)

|o|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

next x


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|o|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Duni (12. Februar 2009)

|o|o|o|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|x|
|o|o|o|x|o|o|x|

WIN^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

Next x


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Duni (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o

und die Falle ist fertig. x gewinnt.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x

Edit: Jopp. Mein Zug eben war wirklich nicht der geschickteste, aber die Niederlage eh nicht mehr zu verhindern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o

so ich hab jetzt 3 möglichkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hattest ja keine Wahl als in dort hin zu setzen


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x

Dann gönn ich Dir mal den Sieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o

Danke

jetzt hab ich sogar nochmals 2 Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


--> o


:>


----------



## Duni (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


-> x


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|x|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|x|

next: o


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|x|

--> x


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|x|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

next: x


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-->x


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> o


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

next: x


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

You are confused.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

Qonix du hast das falsche erwischt, oder?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x

-> x


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|

Gewonnen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich dann nen neues machen? *g*


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|

-> x

oh, beim letzten hab ich wohl was falsches gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|o|_|

-> o


Kann ja mal passieren ^^


----------



## Duni (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |x|o|x|x|x|_|_|
> |x|x|o|o|o|_|o|
> |o|o|x|o|x|_|x|
> ...



Nein, Anduris hat gewonnen:
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|*x*|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|*x*|o|o|o|_|o|
|o|o|*x*|o|x|_|x|
|o|x|x|*x*|o|o|x|


okay, dann mach ich mal weiter:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|o|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|o|_|

-> x

o gewinnt

Bitte spielt ernsthaft


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|


-> o 


Wieso spielen wir denn nicht ernsthaft?


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|o|


ach komm, diese Fehler hat man mit 10 gemacht


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|

-> x



Auf welchen Fehler willst du hinaus?


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o



Das man 3 nebeneinader machen kann und links und rechts noch 1 Platz frei hat.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Februar 2009)

_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> x

Verdammter Zwischenposter^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


-> o

Achso das meintet ihr.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|o|


-> x

Is halt n fehler den man mit 6 Jahren vielleicht noch machte^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|o|

-> o

Stimmt, aber ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht mitgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|o|

-> x


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|o|

-> x


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> x


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> x


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> o


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |x|o|x|x|x|_|_|
> |x|x|o|o|o|_|o|
> |o|o|x|o|x|_|x|
> ...



*hust*


Anduris schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |x|_|x|x|x|_|_|
> |x|x|o|o|o|_|o|
> |o|o|x|o|x|_|x|
> ...






|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|

n->x


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> o


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> x


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|

O


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

lalala nur der mann im mond schaut zu lululu ..


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|

-> o


----------



## Tabuno (16. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|*o*|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|*o*|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|*o*|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|*o*|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|_|o|
next game


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

ups falsch


du musst ein x machen


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

Neue Runde neues Glück

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|X|_|_|_|

next x


----------



## Hinack (17. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|X|X|_|_|

Next o


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|X|X|_|_|

next x


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|X|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|X|X|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|


-> x


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
> |_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
> ...


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|*x*|*x*|*x*|*x*|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

Oder aber Du nimmst Deinen Zug zurück und machst auch ein o, wenn o gerade an der Reihe ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

XD hab ein X anstadt einem O gemacht

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|*o*|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x 

jetzt müsste es stimmen


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|*o*|_|_|
|_|_|x|*o*|x|x|_|
|_|_|*o*|x|x|o|_|
|_|*o*|o|x|x|o|x|


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

->next o


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

->next x


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Ichselbstenst (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (19. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Alion (19. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (19. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|


-> o


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o

So wie ich das sehe leuft es darauf hinaus wer als erste dort hin setzen muss, dass der andere gewinnt. Ach ja, x wird gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x

mal sehen ^^


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x

hast recht, bringt nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|x|x|o|x|x|o|_|


x gewinnt

 Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|_|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

--> o

x gewinnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|


--> o


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|


--> x


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|o|

Nächster neues game :> X Gewinnt.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

next: x


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

next-> o


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

next-> x


----------



## pilic (21. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

next-> o


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## xXElfaronXx (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Totemwächter (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## -Sar- (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## -Sar- (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o

jaja


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|

-> x

hehe


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|

-> x

netter Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-> o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|o|
|x|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-> x

gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|o|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|

-> o

GZ ^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|*o*|*o*|*o*|*o*|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|*o*|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|*o*|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|*o*|


danke


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|o|_|


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|o|_|


-> x


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|

daueraktiver du xD


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x

das Programm ist heute sehr langsam, da hab ich viel Zeit für sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

xD okay


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## -Sar- (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## xXElfaronXx (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x

Die Posts von Sar und Elfaron sind ungültig. Bitte erst schauen und dann posten.


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## xXElfaronXx (23. Februar 2009)

Dann jetzt einmal richtig 

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|

->x


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

edit: mom... Zwischenposter.

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## $n4re (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|


--> o


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|*x|x|x|x*|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|


WIN


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

next: x


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|x|


-------> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|x|


-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|x|


-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|

next:/-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> x


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|


-> x


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|o|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|o|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|o|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|*x|x|x|x*|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|o|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|

WIN

(bin ein kleiner WIN-Ninja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|

next: x


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

->x


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|x|o|

->o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|o|

-> x


----------



## nitroom (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|o|

-> o


----------



## xXElfaronXx (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

@Über mir: Du hast das Spielfeld zerlegt, was soll denn das?


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

da der über naarq das spielfeld zerlegt hat ->

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Goebi (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Goebi (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Gilmeth (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|o|

-> x

hehe, danke

o gewinnt


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Nungut. dann fängt x eben wieder an:


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Goebi (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Goebi (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|


-> x


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|


-> o


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|


-> X


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|


x gewinnt


----------



## Goebi (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|o|_|


-> o

edit: sec zu spät, mist


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Mishua (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|


-->x


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|


-->o


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|


next: x


----------



## Qonix (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|


-> o


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## HGVermillion (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-->x


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|


----------



## Qonix (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|


-> x


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-->o


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (2. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-->x


----------



## Qonix (2. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## HGVermillion (2. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Sturmbomber (2. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|


----------



## Qonix (2. März 2009)

|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|

komisches game...

--> o


----------



## Naarg (2. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|x|_|


--> x

(das riecht nach unentschieden)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (2. März 2009)

Glaube auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich starte jetzt einfachmal ein neues:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|

--> o

PS: Geil Villingen, da wohnst du ja fast um die Ecke (me = Schramberg-Sulgen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (3. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|


--> o


----------



## xXElfaronXx (3. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|

->x


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Gilmeth (4. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|X|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|o|

o gewinnt


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

Dann fangen wir mal wieder neu an.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Gilmeth (4. März 2009)

Mist nicht aufgepasst :-(

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|o|_|_|

-> x

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Goebi (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|x|_|


-->o


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x


----------



## Solassard (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|



-->x


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Solassard (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


-->x


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|



DDD Kreis gewinnt


-> x


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
*
WIN!*


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

new game 




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
Next: o


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


-> x


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|



-->x


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|



-> o


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|


-->x


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Llyn (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|


next -> o


----------



## Solassard (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|


ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

next -> o


----------



## Llyn (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

next -> x


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Solassard (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|


-> x


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|


-->o


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Anduris (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## AkiraSun (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|


---> o


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|


---> x


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|


--x


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--->  o


----------



## Tanoph (7. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|

wuhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_| 



--->o


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_| 


-> x


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|x| 

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|_|o|x|

--> x


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|o|
|_|x|_|o|_|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|o|
|_|x|_|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|


---> x


----------



## Naarg (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|


--o


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

oO naarg was hastn da eingefügt  dass is ned das aktuelle game xD


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|


---> o


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|



--->x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|



---> o


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


hehe

you lose


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|


WIN !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

Dann fang ich mal neu an 

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

---> o


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

ich liebe den Anfang... 

-->x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_| 


--> o


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

---> o


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## HGVermillion (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|o|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## SirCotare (11. März 2009)

|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|o|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

Manchmal Frage ich mich ob gewisse Leute die hier spielen überhaupt eine Ahnung von diesem Spiel haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (11. März 2009)

Tja, möchte behaupten, der übernächste Zug gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (11. März 2009)

tjoah was soll man machen^^  


|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|o|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|


-->  x



oder besser gleich neues game?^^


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_| 

---> x


----------



## Veleron345 (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

Man Leute, spielt doch endlich mal ernsthaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o

(is sowieso verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) xD


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|o|x|_|_|

Wieso verhinderst du dann nicht, dass es verloren ist? :O

btw: spiele hier immer ernst

Win


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|

Lasst die Spiele von neuem beginnen...

Diesmal ernsthaft bitte...


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

jo der nächste der sein hirn hier auf off schaltet den report ich
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

EY HALLO? x war dran ey gehts noch oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

oh sry moment koregiere es
soo koregiert,
sry für das missverständnis


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|

so jetzt isses richtig^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

--> x


jo man schreibt auch noch hin ob x oder o dran ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|


nun is o dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

hmmm
----->o


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|


----> o


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|


--> x


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

--->o


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

--->x


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

ich glaub wir machen hir noch alles voll O.o
----->o


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|_|_|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|_|o|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|_|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|_|o|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|x|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|x|
|o|o|_|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> o

blödes game...


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x

Wenn man alle Fallen selbst zerstört kein Wunder.


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

-->o


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2009)

|_|_|o|o|x|_|o|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x

o wird gewinnen


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Ich sehe für keinen von beiden die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen, darum fange ich einfach mal neu an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|o|



--->x


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|_|_|_|o|

--> o


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|_|_|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|_|_|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|_|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Ich sehe für keinen von beiden die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen, darum fange ich einfach mal neu an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol, ich würde das Spiel nochmal genau anschauen und die Aussage überdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Mikey111 (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--->o


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2009)

Du musst einen o machen Veleron, nicht x. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--->o  nich mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/edit  ups  hab mir verguggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

-->o


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Geige (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|X|_|_|_|
|o|x|X|x|o|_|_|
|x|X|o|o|x|_|_|
|X|x|o|x|o|_|o|

Yay!

next one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|o|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|o|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|o|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|o|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|o|
|o|_|_|_|_|x|o|

---> x


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|_|_|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|


-->x


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|x|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|

---> x


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|

---> o


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

//e:

Och menno -.-


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|o|

--> o

Das is zu dem von Andruis


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Jaa lasst mich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|_|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|_|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|x|o|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|*o*|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|*o*|x|x|
|o|x|_|x|x|*o*|o|
|o|x|_|o|x|x|*o*|

win


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

LoD das hättest du aber sehen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
-->o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|

-->  o


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|

/e
--> x


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|


--->o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x

Kuh, heut gehste aber ab xD


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|
-->o


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|
-->o


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|
-->o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|
-->o


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> x


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Kuh, heut gehste aber ab xD



hab ohne nachtschwärmer heute 127 posts gemacht xD

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x

scheiss spamer!! ;D


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> x Whoppa!


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> o


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> x


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|


--> o (gg)


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|x|




win


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
Next: o


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
Next: x


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


--->o


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


--->x


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


---> o


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|


---> x


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|


---> o


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


----------



## HGVermillion (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

ich wart ja schon ewig qonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o

edit: mahlzeit alle zusammen!


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

Gewisse Leute müssen zwischen durch auch mal arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich arbeite zwischen meinen Forenposts

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o


jetzt geh ich erst ma mittagessen nudeln mit rahmsoße
EDit: ich dachte ja immer an nudeln kann man nid viel verkehrt machen aber unsere kantine überrasht mich immer wieder -.-


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


lol

ich hatte super leckere gegrillte Sandwiches mit Pommes


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o


mir gehts grad richtig dreckig beine aus wackelpuding kopfweh und schwindlig und nasenbluten wehe wenn jetzt mein körper schlapp macht dann is aber die kantine schuld -.-
edit: Qonix jetzt bin ich neidisch meine nudeln waren zum teil verkocht und zum teil noch halb roh und das aus dem selben topf das is total faszinierend


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x


lol, wie schafft man denn das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> o 

ich hab jetzt echt das gefühl als würds mir meine füße wegziehn


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|x|_|


---> x

lol

gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|x|_|


GEWONNEN!

Danke Qonix


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

und von vorn

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-> !X!

Wehe jemand versaut mein Plan. Warte... Wie war mein Plan nochmal?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

-> o

Jedimacht "Skatero, du hast keinen Plan!!!"


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-x


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Qonix du zwischenposter XD


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

ich gebs auf ich werd alt -.-


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x

Edit: LoD, du bist zu langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

-.-

/e:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o#

edit: NAIIIIIIIIIIIIN
edit2: halt doch nid naiin


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|

--> x

grml... ich auch -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|

WIN!

edit: ich macht jetzt Feierabend!


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Alion (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Hehe, wäre ja zu einfach gewesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

das haste ja auch nid erwartet spec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spec hockst du au aufer arbeit?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Yap, bin @ Work. Neben mir steht der Laptop mit dem Programm in Delphi, was von mir verlangt, dass ich in 'nem neu eingebauten Dialog 'ne blöde "Ungültige Zeigeroperation"-Meldung beim Freigeben von dem Fenster debugge ...  *Nadel im Heuhaufen such* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Bahnhof??
also ich bau grad ne Polnische Montageanleitung für ne Therme XD
edit: ohne das ich auch nur ein wort polnisch kann XD

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bahnhof??


Ne, Software-Designer / Programmierer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> also ich bau grad ne Polnische Montageanleitung für ne Therme XD


Hrhr, das klingt ja auch spannend! Erinnert mich glatt an Anleitungen á la "Legen Sie die Scheibe in Antrieb D. Klicken Computer öffnen Antrieb D auf SETUP.EXE" ^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Na da muss das o jetzt oben drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

ich schick das ja nid durch googleübersetzter sondern die daten kommen von nem übersetzungsbüro ich bau ja keine Ikeaanleitungen XD

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Yau, du machst das schon so, dass es klappt. Da hab ich auch keinen Zweifel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|*o*|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|*x*|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

|_|o|*o*|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|o|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|o|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|o|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|o|

WIN!


----------



## Naulabates (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|o|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|o|
|o|x|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|o|x|o|o|


Gewonnen!


EDIT: Verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Naulabates schrieb:


> Gewonnen!
> EDIT: Verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja^^

dann halt n Neues

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> x

HA HA


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o

ach fu -.-


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|


--> o

irgendwie spielen immer nur wir 2 XD


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|


--> x

Hehe, haben wohl am meisten Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|_|


--> o

das sieht ja aus als wären wir faul :X


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|


--> x

Nö, nur schneller als der Computer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o

XD das sin wir doch sowieso


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|



--->x


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|

---> o


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--->x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

schade Qonix das wars mit der zweisamkeit

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


---> o


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


--->x


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|


---> o

Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|

---> x


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|



--->o


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
-->o


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
-->x


----------



## Oonâgh (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|
Schaut nach Unentschieden aus..

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|

-->x


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x

---> o


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x

---> x


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x

--> x


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x

---> o


----------



## Oonâgh (17. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|x|x|




o gewinnt ^^


--->x


----------



## HGVermillion (18. März 2009)

|_|o|o|o|x|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|_|x|x|x|o|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|x|x|

--> x

O hat gewonnen, ist nur noch eine Reihe frei, und am Ende ist O drann und macht ganz oben die 4 Voll.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|_|

--> 0


----------



## quik'Silver (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|_|

-> X


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## b0r!ng (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Ach scheisse, o hat gewonnen ...

//edit:

Ich mach einfach ma n Neues..


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|x|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

salve alle zusammen

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|x|

--> x


Salute


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|x|

--> o

in 45 min is feierabend juhu


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|x|

--> x


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|o|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|x|
-->o


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|o|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

-->x


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|x|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|o|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|x|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|x|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|x|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|_|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

|_|_|o|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|o|x|
-->x


----------



## Vervane (21. März 2009)

|_|_|o|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|x|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|x|o|x|x|o|o|x|

-->o


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

|_|_|*o*|_|_|_|o|
|_|_|o|*o*|x|_|x|
|_|x|x|x|*o*|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|*o*|x|
|x|o|x|x|o|o|x|

win


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Vervane (21. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|_|x|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-->x


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

moin Qonix

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-->x


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Salute Demon

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

und was machste so?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Arbeiten mit 0 Motivation und du?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

au arbeiten zwar mit motivation aber trotzdem irgendwie depri -.-


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|


--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|


--> x


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|


--> o


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|o|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|


YOU LOSE


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
> |_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
> |o|_|x|o|o|x|_|
> |o|o|o|x|x|o|x|
> ...


NAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!

ok neu

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|


--> x

Mal sehen ob du irgendwann gegen mich gewinnst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|


--> o

ich hab schon mal gegen dich gewonnen sogar mehrmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|


--> x

ok ok

aber nur mit zwischenposter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o


nö im 1v1


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


na dann: nice

und wie hoft hast du schon verloren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o

100 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


hehe


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o


muhhh


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> x

nimms nicht so hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> o

dauernd verlieren suckt derbe


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> x

Es gibt nun mal nicht viel die mich je in diesem Spiel geschlagen haben. War schon immer sehr gut darin.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> o

irgendwie beruhigt mich das ^^
d.h. wenn ich dich n bissl zum überlegen bring darin hab ich schon was erreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> x

Könnte man so sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> o

oder das sagst du alles nur um mich nid zu entmutigen


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|o|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|o|


--> x

nö


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|o|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|


--> o

edit: ich hoff einfach das ich das 1v1 gegen Qonix noch zuende spielen kann ohne das sich jemand einmischt


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|o|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|_|o|x|_|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|


--> x

hehe  

jetzt hast du sowieso verloren

war ein gutes Spiel


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|o|
|o|_|_|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|_|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|


--> o

oh ich hab nicht aufgepasst und hab das letzte x falsch gesetzt sonst hättest du verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|x|_|_|x|o|_|o|
|o|_|o|o|o|_|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|_|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|o|


o gewinnt


ja ja, träum weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |x|_|_|x|o|_|o|
> |o|_|o|o|o|_|x|
> |x|_|x|o|x|_|o|
> |o|o|x|x|o|x|x|
> ...


gucks dir noma genau an
wirst sehn^^
edit: so ich mach jetzt feierabend
sag ma Qonix haste ICQ? wenn ja Nr. per PN büdde ^^


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

mache mal nen neues game auf...

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|

--> o 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|_|_|_|

-->x


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> o

Moin Qonix sag ma schneits bei dir au grad Oo


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x

Moin Lord. Nö, aber weiss ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> o
ich kauf mir lieber n satz 2te Winterreifen -.-


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x


Meine sind zum Glück noch drauf.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> o

jo aber ich bräucht sommerreifen aber wenns so weitergeht dann doch lieber nochn satz winterreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x


hehe


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> o


kann das sein das du mich schon wieder voll abziehst XD


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x


*pfeiff*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--> o

Dreck Dreck dreckiger Dreck


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|

--> o

schubidubidu ...


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|


o gewinnt


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

argh -.-

edit: sogar 2 mal NEIN!


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|


--> x





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|

-->o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|


--> x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|o|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|o|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|


-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|


-->  x

o wird gewinnen


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

-->  o

stimmt den zug hab ich in meiner taktik übersehn :/


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|

o gewinnt

@Anduris: total falsch


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

argh
ja dann --> new game

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

---> x


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

---> x


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|o|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|o|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|o|_|_|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|o|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|x|

win (ich pöser wsler ich xD)


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_| 

--> x

jup, gaaaaaaaaaanz böse


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## HGVermillion (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

ich hab ma aus dem x ein o gemacht ich denk mal das war im sinne des posters ^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


Ich überspring jezt mal Infernallord da er ja irgendwas verwechselt hat.


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

ach ich hab einfach bei last read post weitergemacht un vercheckt dass es scho ne neue seite gab xD

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|_|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Ramek (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|_|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|x|x|o|o|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|*o*|_|_|
|_|x|x|*o*|o|o|x|
|x|o|*o*|x|x|o|o|
|x|*o*|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

win


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> o

btw. hab beim anderen 4gewinnt editiert


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_| 

--> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

hi mookuh

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

WIN


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

gz

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Geezey (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_| 

--> x


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_| 

--> o


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_| 

--> x


----------



## Tabuno (28. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Donsleepwalker (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_| 

--> o


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_| 

--> x


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x| 

--> o


----------



## Vervane (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x| 

-> x


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x| 

--> o


----------



## Vervane (29. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

-->  x

wird unentschieden ausgehen wenn keiner n dummen fehler macht


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

-->  o


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|


--> o


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|

-->  x


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|

-->  o


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|x|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|x|x|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|o|x|

unentschieden



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

sag ich ja =P

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|_|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|_|o|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|_|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Veleron345 (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|x|_|

-->win 



schlechter zug mookuh


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

also n neues.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

 -> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

->o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|o|_|

-> x

EDIT: Ups. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

da haste wohl was übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|x|x|o|o|_|

ende


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|

 -> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|o|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o

EDIT: Ups ja, hab das x vergessen was ich davor schon gesetzt hatte^^
Jetzt müsste es stimmen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> |_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
> |_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
> |_|_|o|x|o|x|x|
> ...



Erm, editier das mal, das ist falsch^^. Sonst könnte ich auch so machen.

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

mach mal neues auf, das is mir nicht mehr geheuer...

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_| 

-> x


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


-> o


----------



## Geezey (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


-> x


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


-> o


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


-> x


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


WIN


Ich sollte aufhören zu spielen, sonst will auf einmal keiner mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich sollte aufhören zu spielen, sonst will auf einmal keiner mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach die paar mal wo du gewonnen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Vervane (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|x|

--> o


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|x|

-->x


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|x|



-> x


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|



-> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|x|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|o|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|x|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|o|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|o|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|o|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|o|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|x|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|o|o|o|x|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> l_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
> |_|o|x|x|x|o|o|
> |_|x|o|o|o|x|x|
> |x|o|x|o|x|o|x|
> ...


tja, konnt ja nur eins verhindern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

da stimmt was nicht.
2 mal o

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Stimmt schon wieder was nicht^^



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

--> x


Ach, vergesse den unten zu ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|


---->>> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

Raheema du musst ein x machen und nicht o.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

ups sry ^^


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|


----> x


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|


----> o


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Darkkeks88 (10. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|


-> x


----------



## Vervane (11. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (12. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## dobro (12. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (13. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Lord on the Mord (13. April 2009)

|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|x|_|

->o Oben rechts


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> |_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
> |_|o|o|x|x|o|x|
> |_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
> |_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
> ...



Hast du noch nie 4 gewinnt gespielt?  Du kannst nich einfach reinsetzen wo du willst.. die x und o "fallen auf den Boden", wenn du verstehst was ich meine...

|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|x|x|

fixed + meinen Zug gemacht

-> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|o|*x*|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|*x*|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|*x*|_|
|o|o|x|o|x|o|*x*|
|o|x|x|o|x|x|x|

X gewinnt


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Oh.. das hab ich total übersehen... ._.


Na dann machen wir mal eine neue Runde.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_| 

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|*o*|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|*o*|x|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|*o*|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|*o*|


O gewinnt.


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_| 

-> x


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Lord on the Mord (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|*o*|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|o|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|_|_|_| 

--> x


Ignorieren wir den Troll einfach.


----------



## Lord on the Mord (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|o|_|_|_|


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|_|_|_| 

-> x


----------



## Maladin (14. April 2009)

Unterlasst das geflame.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|_|_|_| 

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|_|_|_| 

-> x


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|_|_|_|

->o


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Lord on the Mord (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|*o*|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|*o*|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|*o*|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|*o*|o|x|_|

-> x

Sorry wegen eben.Kann ich wieder nomal mitmachen ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Lern 4 gewinnt, bitte.


|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Lord on the Mord (14. April 2009)

Ohh Bin ich so doof -.- Habe das da jetzt verwechelt da muss ja was unten drunter sien.. uhh Ganz vergessen habe jetzt ein anderen spiel gemeint.. naja oke sry jetz weis ich wieder wies geht.

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|


-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Lord on the Mord (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|*o*|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|*o*|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|*o*|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|*o*|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|x|_|

O gewinnt


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

ach verdammt *vorn Kopf schlägt*

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Lord on the Mord (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Vervane (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Lord on the Mord (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Werd erwachsen, Kiddy.

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|o|_|_|

-> o

WIN für x


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|o|_|_|


--->win


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|


-> x


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o

Hab Manitu's x durch ein o ersetzt, wie es ja sein sollte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (20. April 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|_|_|

WIN


----------



## Anduris (26. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_| 

--> x


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_| 

--> o


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|

--> o


----------



## phinix (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|



--->X


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|


---> o


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|


---> x


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|o|_|


WIN


----------



## Anduris (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|o|_|

--> ... x


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|o|_|
|x|x|x|x|o|o|_|

WIN WIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

ok scheisse bin ich blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....naja hier nochmal nen versuch


----------



## Anduris (28. April 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> ok scheisse bin ich blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|x|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|x|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|x|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o

(so oder so hab ich mit x schon gewonnen)


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|x|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|o|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|x|_|o|o|o|_|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|_|o|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o

(ein Zug noch dann habe ich gewonnen)


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|x|_|o|o|o|_|x|
|o|_|o|o|x|o|o|
|x|_|x|x|x|o|x|
|x|_|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x

(gz xd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

======================

hier des neu

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|o|


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> o

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> x

'np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 '


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

-->x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|x|_|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|_|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|x|o|

---> x


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|x|o|

->o


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|x|o|


--> x


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Der Opus (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> X


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Das Affenmensch (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## xXElfaronXx (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|


--> o


----------



## Vervane (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|o|x|x|x|o|

win


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

gz

hier das ist neu

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Vervane (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

-->x


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|*x*|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|*x*|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|*x*|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|*x*|_|_|_|

x gewinnt


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

sry


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

tripple post...omg das hab ich auch noch nie gehabt


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

gz leorc

so das ist wieder neu

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (3. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|

->x


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|

--> o


----------



## leorc (5. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|

-->x


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|x|_|

--> o


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Vervane (8. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> next x


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> next o


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Medmius (15. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|


--> o


----------



## leorc (16. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|

-->x


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## leorc (16. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|_|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

--> x (gewonnen hat o)


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|o|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

jop, kann man nicht mehr retten..

--> o


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

|_|o|o|*o*|_|x|x|
|_|x|o|o|*o*|x|o|
|o|o|x|x|x|*o*|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|*o*|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

o gewinnt.


Neue Runde

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## leorc (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-->x


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-->o


----------



## mastergamer (20. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Scharamo (20. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|


---> x


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|


---> o


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

du musst ein o machen und nicht ein x


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> du musst ein o machen und nicht ein x




Ich ersetze einfach mal Anduris' Post:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr mal bitte konzentriert spielen und auch das Zeichen machen was man auch machen muss!!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ich ersetze mal Daidara's Post
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Lungodan (1. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x         
Kann überhaupt noch jemand gewinnen?


----------



## Terratex (7. Juni 2009)

|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|o|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|o|o|x|x|x|o|

-> x


jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## GrillGorilla (15. Oktober 2009)

ok wenns nicht mehr geht dann hier neu:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|

->x


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|

->o


----------



## NamenloserHeld (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

verdammischte zwischenpost0r =/

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x

edit: sry mein vorposter war wohl eher^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o

XD.


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

wtf ?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|o|x|_|

und win^^ 

neues pls


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

dann beginnen wir ein neues

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Bersacker (17. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (18. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Vicell (18. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Mist, ist verloren^^.
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## NamenloserHeld (18. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (18. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|


----------



## NamenloserHeld (19. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|*o*|_|_|_|
|_|_|*o*|o|x|_|_|
|_|*o*|x|o|x|_|_|
|*o*|x|x|x|o|_|_|

o gewinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

ahh du sack :<

ok ich mach neu 

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x

mhhh sieht....merkwürdig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## X-Zero (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (25. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|

-> x


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|

-> 0


----------



## skyline930 (28. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|

-> x


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o*|x|x|x|x|*
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|x|

-> Neues


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Oktober 2009)

Seit wann können die Steine bei 4 gewinnt fliegen o.O.
Lest Ausgangspost, da stehts mit der Physik drin...


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ach kacke xD sry, schon lang nimmer gespielt^^


----------



## Alion (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache dann mal mit dem alten Weiter bevor die Steine das Fliegen lernten.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|0|X|X|_|_|
|_|_|X|0|0|_|_|
|X|_|X|0|X|_|X|

-> 0


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|x|_|x|

-> x


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|_|x|

-> x


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|_|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|_|x|

-> x


----------



## Breoal (30. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|x|

-> o 


--------------------


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|x12|_|_|
> |_|_|o6|o7|o8|_|_|
> |_|_|o5|x11|x10|_|_|
> |o3|o4|x7|x8|x9|o2|_|
> ...



Irgendetwas stimmt hier nicht. (12x, 8o)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2009)

Von Alion auf Qonix wurde ein o auf magische Weise zu einem x^^.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Von Alion auf Qonix wurde ein o auf magische Weise zu einem x^^.



2 wurden zu einem X.^^
Wie der das geschafft hat ...

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|x|

-> o

So, jetzt sollte es stimmen.


----------



## Qonix (1. November 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|x|

-> x

ups, kann ja mal passieren wenn Leute falsche Zeichen verwenden und man alles ändern muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja   WIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. November 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|x|

-> o

Da ist garnichts Win, Qonix. O_o
Erst beim nächsten.


----------



## Qonix (1. November 2009)

|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|x|



der WIN ist aber zu 100% sicher, da kann man es auch vorher schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> der WIN ist aber zu 100% sicher, da kann man es auch vorher schon sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann müsste man das Spiel ja garnicht mehr spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (1. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> o

klar, ich weiss ja das ich gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> o


----------



## b0r!ng (27. Februar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|

-> x


----------



## Petersburg (27. Februar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|


----------



## Asayur (27. Februar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|


Und Win *g*


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

wat könnt ihr eigentlich :O


----------



## Soldier206 (2. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

-> X


----------



## Nami-Chan (2. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|[/font]


----------



## Kronas (3. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|
--> X


----------



## Skyler93 (3. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|o|_|
--> x


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|O|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|o|_|
--> X


----------



## Skyler93 (3. März 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|O|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
> ...



da passt doch i-was nicht? du hättest x machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich verbesser mal für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|X|o|_|
--> o


----------



## Kronas (3. März 2010)

ist immernoch falsch

es haben 2 hintereinander falsch gezogen

edit: wir müssen von meinem letzten post weiter machen, sonst passt es nicht

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2010)

Edit: Meins gelöscht, da einer paar sekunden nach mir was gepostet hat. Mit dem nächsten gehts weiter damit hier net wieder so ein chaos entsteht^^


----------



## Asayur (3. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|x|o|
-->x


----------



## Soldier206 (8. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
> ...



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|X|o|X|x|o|

---> o


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|o|X|o|X|x|o|

---> x


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|o|

o


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
> |_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
> ...



du hast das falsche gesetzt


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
> ...



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|o|X|o|X|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

->x


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

->x


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|X|_|_|
|_|_|X|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|X|_|_|
|_|_|X|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

->x


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|X|_|_|
|X|_|X|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|X|_|_|
|X|o|X|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

->x


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|X|_|_|
|X|o|X|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

--> ô.O


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|X|_|_|
|X|o|X|X|o|X|_|
|o|o|X|o|X|x|o|

->x und nächste Runde win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

oh..da war jemand schneller..


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

das war doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hätte nie so angefangen wie das erste x ... aber naja ^^ hab halt das Spiel fortgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

ich wundere mich einfach wie man falschplatzieren kann, das is wie tic tac toe, bei dem spiel muss unentschieden sein


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Ich starte mal ein neues *g*

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|



->o


----------



## Soldier206 (10. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> ...



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


--> X


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Billy Eastwood (11. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> du hast das falsche gesetzt



Achso, ich dachte das Zeichen das im Post steht ist das was man eben gesetzt hat :O
Naja, dann ist alles klar ^^


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
> ...




du hast ebenfalls falsch gesetzt, das

-> steht für das nächste zu setzende Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (11. März 2010)

Denken hier eig manche überhaupt nicht nach? Wie kann es 3 "X" geben bei nur einem "O" ? 


Asayur schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
> ...



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|


---> X


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|x|o|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Soldier206 (12. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|


---> X


----------



## Soldier206 (15. März 2010)

Spiel ich halt mit mir selbst wenn keiner weiter macht^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|_|_|


---> O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|_|_|

---> x


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|



---> o


----------



## Soldier206 (20. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|


---> X


----------



## Dragee (20. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|X|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|

-> o


----------



## Soldier206 (20. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|X|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|


---> X


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|X|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|

---> O


----------



## Soldier206 (21. März 2010)

... leute der Pfeil gibt an welches Zeichen als nächstes gesetzt werden muss.
Also: ---> X heisst das der nächste ein X machen muss. Deshalb steht es auch unter dem Feld.

Ab hier gehts weiter:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|X|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|


---> X


----------



## Soldier206 (21. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|X|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|X|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|

Edit: 
---> X


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|o|_|X|X|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|X|_|
|x|o|x|X|o|X|_|


---> O


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|


---> x


----------



## kinziggangster (24. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-> o[/font]


----------



## Mafiamike (25. März 2010)

kinziggangster schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
> |_|_|o|_|x|x|_|
> |_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
> ...



DAS ist nicht richtig , musste in Physik besser aufpassen. xD
Ich korregiere es mal.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

und jetzt meins


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|o|

So ^^ 

-> x


----------



## alexislop (27. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|x|o|x|

->0


----------



## Soldier206 (28. März 2010)

was soll denn des jetzt?^^


alexislop schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
> ...




|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x| o|

---> o


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x| o|



-> x

das war ein Goldspammer Soldier^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2010)

tja asa da haste wohl das spiel beendet

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|o|


----------



## Soldier206 (2. April 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|X|_|_|_|


---> o


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (2. April 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_| 

-> x


----------

